# Moving to Playa del Carmen soon



## Hidyaphrodite (Aug 9, 2016)

Greetings! I'm in the process of trying to get my life in order so I can move to Playa del Carmen sometime this Spring. I'm already cruising the internet looking for long term rental options but so far just a few threads are popping up. I do not know anybody in Playa and have to admit I am scared to death! I'm a single and retired lady and hoping to connect with other expats once I arrive. My original plan was to drive to Playa but am wondering if I should given the current gas crisis and what sounds like a lot of protests as a result of increased pricing. Should I sell my car and re-purchase once I arrive by plane or drive? Any suggestions on reliable internet threads for finding a suitable and AFFORDABLE residence? And any information you can provide regarding Playa expats and activities would be greatly appreciated. (I will say I've spent 3 winters in Cozumel so I do know a little something about living in Mexico but chose Playa.)


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hummm Can I ask why you picked PDC? Interesting choice of location for single women. IMHO a very high crime and drug destination... Driving? BTDT its a long drive .. Today GPS Units/Cards are available that map Mexico.. IMHO GET ONE! ( _If you don't speak read and understand Spanish, there is not much that compares to " Being lost , Not being able to converse in the local language and being Low On Gas_) If You Drive Do NOT drive after dark BTDT . That too was a Huge Mistake.. Good Prices /fair / NOT ****** prices for rentals found on the internet are very few and very far apart. I take that back... you will NEVER find anything but ****** / bend over buckoo prices on the internet... UNLESS your looking at this as an extended vacation were money really isnt the issue... Will you need to work? Lots of Expats competing for very few jobs. JSYK.. it seems to me that the tourist areas all go through seasons and this has nothing to do with weather or actual time of years its all about.. Enough is Enough time to run off all the ******'s and Gringa's working here illegally.. If your thinking of taking some brand new or even recent Dive Instructors C Card to Mexico and getting a great Paying Job in Paradise? Don't! Unless the law has changed you cannot legally Bartend either in fact the Mexican Government has a list of about 100 jobs you cannot work at..
I too spent a lot of time on Cozumel. We may have a few mutual friends? Back Then You could buy a car or a moto with a FMT and a Passport and a Local address is that still true? I thought I had read that , that all changed..


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I am a woman and drive the Guadalajara San Cristobal Guadalajara route and I do not do it alone , I always have a rider with me. not because I may run out of gas but I feel safer when the police stops me to have someone ride with me. The last time I came back in November I was with 2 other people and a child, we were stopped a lot at retens( army, police, immigration , Drug enforcement etc) and also separately, I sure would not want to be alone... Ask someone to ride with you .
I also never ride at night and stick to cuotas. There are not many places to get lost and if you have a good map it is pretty straight forwards in most places and if you get off the route you can always go back easily as long as you have a map (Rojii is the best) or a GPS. 
Keep your money or cards on your person and only have in your wallet what you will need for the day or less..
There are gas stations where you can stop safely and replenish your purse. Have your passport, your visa, driver's license insurance proof, registration etc.. keep everything else in a safe place and have copies of everything in a separate place. Hace a cell phone that will work have the green angel´s number and emergency numbers in the phone although you do not have signal all the time and have a couple of friend´s number in the phone. Keep in touch with a person who can call for help if you need it or at least know where you are every day.

You can drive it alone but it is a long long way and pretty boring drive..


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm not going to say this properly and some people here are going to take offence. 

Most (if not all) of the people on this forum have no skin in the game when it comes to your relocating to PDC. But if this were a sub-forum for PDC or say a Yahoo Group dedicated to PDC - that would certainly not be the case. Early on in our Mexican experience we hooked up with the local expat group. Many of those member's primary reason for membership was to solicite new business. A lot of other members vouched for the people offering their services. We took a couple up on their offers. Big mistake. If you meet someone and they want to get together for coffee or a beer - great - when they start making suggestions for repairmen, places to rent, auto mechanics - just make sure you have both eyes wide open. We have some great expat friends - but for the most part we take the advice of our Mexican friends.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I recommend planning on doing a "house hunting" trip as a preliminary to your big move. Buy a round trip ticket to cancun, and get a hotel reservation for a cheaper mexican (non-branded) hotel (at about $30-$35/night) for two weeks in Playa, fly there and start walking around looking for 'for rent' signs in likely neighborhoods. If you speak spanish, get a cheap cell phone with a local phone number to use to call the numbers on the for-rent signs you see to ask about the price. 

Although your initial outlay for the trip will cost you maybe $1000, you'll save that back on the rent you end up paying (over months) vs what you can find on the internet, and you'll have fewer surprises. 

Even in the US rental property scams abound and rental-finding web sites always advise you to never rent any place sight-unseen.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

I like all that I am reading by Citlali and Gato's and eastwind. Yes after 3 winters, 9 to 12 months or more on Coz , maybe it is time to stretch your legs and look around.. You have no doubt made numerous day trips to PdC maybe even Merida.. The Progresso Beach Area BTW from Puerto Telchac Past, Chuburna is interesting as well. Ya got to really get out in the "boonies" not to find English Speaking Expat's around. After 3 winters on Coz and no doubt you made numerous friends Expats and Locals you should have a pretty good handle on the does and the don'ts. But then again that was why I was surprised you said PdC as a Woman alone..


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't know much about living in that area, but when I visited Merida and Cozumel I really loved the area! I can understand why you would want to live there! I probably would not do that drive...we were driving just 12 hours in Mexico last December and while it is do-able, it can be a little tricky, in several different ways. That is just such a long drive, I think I would fly. Best of luck, your plans sound wonderful!


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Driving to PDC is an adventure, but I would not advise an American woman alone to do it. It is a wonderful place to live with a lot of expats so you won't feel so isolated but the leg between Escarcega and Chetumal is a long stretch of remote highway with little assistance should a problem arise.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

IMHO and...... IIRC *those* Expats are more from Europe than the USA and Canada... Its a whole other "feel" that I get over there.. The Crime is off the charts that's a fact.. much like some of the outlying areas of Cancun.. Ahhhhhhh unless you can afford to live in Puerto Adventuras hahahaha  But for the most part PdC I would more accurately compare with the seedy parts of Honduras ..A Lot Of Wanna be Wheelier Dealers Scambo Rambos / CON ARTIST on the make or maybe on the lam... on the run.. Not The Majority but certainly a lot of Expats with far too many personal issues .... Chaz from Denver moved to Cozumel didn't find what he thought he would..... he fell into a questionable crowd moved to PdC was seen around and then was just gone never to be seen again.. IMHO you do not want to take that road from Escarcega into Chetumal you turn north long before then ... Escarcega to Tulum is an easy enough ride..IIRC your correct there isnt much along the way and Logging trucks have the right of way .... as in Might Means Right! I saw what was left of a Large SUV after being hit a Double Trailer Log Hauler... ( Nothing) I would head to Merida.... Enjoy a few days and then take the Quota Road to the end west and south of Cancun Airport and then drive south to Playa... Nicer Safer Faster Green Angels all along the way.. Heck swing up to Hobox on the way to Playa..


Zorro2017 said:


> Driving to PDC is an adventure, but I would not advise an American woman alone to do it. It is a wonderful place to live with* a lot of expats *so you won't feel so isolated but the leg between Escarcega and Chetumal is a long stretch of remote highway with little assistance should a problem arise.


----------



## Hidyaphrodite (Aug 9, 2016)

Amazingly that even after all of the time I spent in Cozumel I never did make it to Playa. Perhaps that is why I'm drawn there.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Hidyaphrodite said:


> Amazingly that even after all of the time I spent in Cozumel I never did make it to Playa. Perhaps that is why I'm drawn there.


I wouldn't be planning a move there, in that case! If you've never even visited the place, then you need to do that first! At the very least, forget the "long-term options" you mention, and rent someting for a few weeks, maybe through Air Bnb. Or just reserve a room at a hotel or guesthouse for a few days, and then look for a room/studio you can rent by the week while you walk around and feel out whether you want to try it for longer. THEN you can start looking at long-term rentals. Not now!


----------



## Hidyaphrodite (Aug 9, 2016)

TurtleToo said:


> I wouldn't be planning a move there, in that case! If you've never even visited the place, then you need to do that first! At the very least, forget the "long-term options" you mention, and rent someting for a few weeks, maybe through Air Bnb. Or just reserve a room at a hotel or guesthouse for a few days, and then look for a room/studio you can rent by the week while you walk around and feel out whether you want to try it for longer. THEN you can start looking at long-term rentals. Not now!


I HAVE to make major changes in my life for a matter of retirement survival. Mexico is comfortable for me and is much more affordable. If PDC does not work out then I will go somewhere else. I would go back to Cozumel ... and might at some point ... but I want to experience more of Mexico which is one reason I am wanting to drive. I'm selling my house because it has become a reality that I can no longer take care of it and don't plan on buying another one.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

IMHO .. I would hook up with Trudy.. Lives Outside of Tulum ... Mary P. are you friends with her and Dan? I have "hung out" in PdC a bit , say maybe 6 to 8 times weeks at a time other times for the day .. There is a lot of crime and a lot of shady people there.. Yes cruising 5th is a blast and I have done it on $20 a night and on $500 .. Needless to say hahahaha $20 wasn't a 12 hr night eating and drinking large but it was fun as well ... there are several groups of ladies on Cozumel from whom you could surely get some safe hidden housing deals $$ .. 3 winters later we MUST KNOW at least 20 or 30 a 100 folks in common.. 






Hidyaphrodite said:


> I HAVE to make major changes in my life for a matter of retirement survival. Mexico is comfortable for me and is much more affordable. If PDC does not work out then I will go somewhere else. I would go back to Cozumel ... and might at some point ... but I want to experience more of Mexico which is one reason I am wanting to drive. I'm selling my house because it has become a reality that I can no longer take care of it and don't plan on buying another one.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I wish you luck and Godspeed wherever you wind up. Cozumel and PDC are attractive to a lot of Americans because that is where they visited on vacation. So it is understandable to be drawn there by the fun memories and the cheap prices. But both Cozumel and PDC have become a product of this vacation destination mentality and the charm of the real Mexico has long been lost. 

Handmade ceramics that are truly beautiful and very affordable in Oaxaca are replaced there with plastic souvenir refrigerator magnets of sombreros made in China.

The dignity of the local people in the countryside is replaced there with hawkers and hustlers selling time share and rental cars. They seem to look at you with a "what can I sell you?" eye because tourism is the only thing that drives their industry, tourists are their paycheck whereas in the interior of Mexico you meet people who are genuinely friendly and comfortable with their lives and family. They seek nothing from you but the same courtesy that they show you. But I wish you happiness wherever you settle and welcome to Mexico.



A recent survey showed that on a happiness index Mexico scored second only to Costa Rica.

Index ranks Mexico as 2nd happiest country


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

On The Surface a Very Accurate description of EVERY Tourist Location In The WORLD... That said , everything ever made in Oaxaca Can be found for sale in both Cozumel and PdC ... But Not For $1.99 ! Hey! On Cozumel you forgot about all those cheap crappy T-shirts for sale everywhere and you forgot that 2 blocks away you can get a Real Armani Suit Custom tailored the same day you pick it out... How is the Diving and the Beaches over where your at?  :grouphug: Notice my screen name? Guess what I love doing.. : ) But Not everyone does.. and I am glad they don't. One Thing for sure.. You wont change how things are done and you need to be happy were ever you choose to be..



Zorro2017 said:


> I wish you luck and Godspeed wherever you wind up. Cozumel and PDC are attractive to a lot of Americans because that is where they visited on vacation. So it is understandable to be drawn there by the fun memories and the cheap prices. But both Cozumel and PDC have become a product of this vacation destination mentality and the charm of the real Mexico has long been lost.
> 
> Handmade ceramics that are truly beautiful and very affordable in Oaxaca are replaced there with plastic souvenir refrigerator magnets of sombreros made in China.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gypsyjane127 (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm in a situation where I am looking to relocate to Mexico as well. My husband and spent 6 weeks in Playa and we loved being there. So much so, we had decided to move there. We traveled around in 2015 looking for our "spot" and decided on either Playa or Daytona Beach. We literally flipped a quarter and Daytona came up head. Our plan was to stay here for for 1 year and then move to Playa. Unfortunatly, on our I month anniversary here, my husband was diagnosed with cancer. He passed this past October and now I find myself longing to return to Mexico. If Playa grabbed our hearts I'm sure there are other areas for a single female that will as well. I wish you the best of luck and will be following your adventures.


----------



## txgal (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi, I'm also a single woman really interested in PDC, I am planning a week to two week long excursion to PDC and area in May to check out the expat community, the area etc. For the next few years I plan to do back and forth from Texas a few months here a few months there etc with plans to make it my permanent residence eventually. I have spent extended time in Roatan as well as the virgin islands. The first time I visited Cancun, there were only two hotels and an open air market there lol. I went to Akumal on that trip and there was nothing there, you had to climb through a barbed wire fence to get to the water lol. That was a long time ago! I am debating renting to start or buying something. Going to check it out, first and see. Was thinking things might be better for me in maybe Puertos Morelos, smaller anyway. I'm interested in hearing what you find and how you like things! Please let me know!


----------



## Hidyaphrodite (Aug 9, 2016)

I appreciate all of the responses to my post but have to admit that when I try to respond to an individual message I get a bit discombobulated. lol. My plans are still the same though if I find PDC area doesn't work out for me I'll just move somewhere else and give it a try as I'm driving there from Arkansas. I have specific things I'm looking for: beach, good food and expats I can meet. I would ask if there are realty companies with websites that do long-term letting I'd love it if you would share the site addresses. I would like to make contact with an agent and hopefully have something lined up when I get there even if for only a temporary basis. Today it is gray, rainy and cold -- the beach life is REALLY on my mind!


----------



## Timroy1027 (Aug 27, 2017)

Did you ever make it to PDC? I am curious. I live there part time and the cost of living is skyrocketing and crime is on the rise. Especially cartel crime. The city is growing too fast for it's infrastructure and is creating traffic, sewage, and crime problems. Gentrification is crrating serious problems for locals. I am considering relocating. But am curious what you thought?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Timroy1027 said:


> Did you ever make it to PDC? I am curious. I live there part time and the cost of living is skyrocketing and crime is on the rise. Especially cartel crime. The city is growing too fast for it's infrastructure and is creating traffic, sewage, and crime problems. Gentrification is crrating serious problems for locals. I am considering relocating. But am curious what you thought?


About whom are you asking. If you use the quote feature, it is easier to know what you are talking about.


----------



## TonyMartin (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi I am curious did you make the move. I am looking to moving there this year. I am thinking this for the same reasons you did, affordability being right up there. And Playa del Carmen is where I am thinking as well.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

The original poster last made a comment in March, 2017


----------



## beachseeker (Oct 22, 2015)

My girlfriend lives in PDC and I spend a lot of time there, I am in Merida. I could never live in Playa. Everyone is different but for me it is just too busy, loud, expensive, party zone, constant construction and noise and touristy! I enjoy visiting from time to time, and after one night I am ready to head back to Merida


----------

